# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Recon Scout, line of rugged micro-robots, ReconRobotics, Inc., Edina, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ReconRobotics, Inc.

Recon Scout SearchStick

----------


## Airicist

Recon Scout® XT Dirt 

Published on Nov 12, 2012




> A Recon Scout XT runs over dirt.

----------


## Airicist

A Recon Scout® XT runs over gravel. 

Published on Nov 12, 2012




> Recon Scout runs over gravel

----------


## Airicist

Recon Scout Convenience Store Training Scenario 

Published on Nov 12, 2012




> The Recon Scout training scenario in a convenience store with infrared imaging.

----------


## Airicist

SWAT Team Uses Recon Scout Robot in A School 

Published on Nov 12, 2012




> A SWAT team uses the throwable Recon Scout in a training exercise at a school.

----------

